# Partagas black Maduro



## Felix cappuccio (Mar 27, 2021)

I enjoy this cigar especially the magnifico 6×54 it is strong however it is loaded with flavor and it holds up to any of the good Maduros out there if not better what are your thoughts fellow somkers.


----------



## Felix cappuccio (Mar 27, 2021)

Felix cappuccio said:


> I enjoy this cigar especially the magnifico 6×54 it is strong however it is loaded with flavor and it holds up to any of the good Maduros out there if not better what are your thoughts fellow somkers.


----------

